# In Holland am Aastrang & olde issel



## cremigen (1. September 2004)

was fängt man dort
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !? also ich möchte am aastrang angeln ,komme aus bocholt und das sind keine 20min. auto fahrt bis dort bis zur olde ijssel ist es nich viel weiter liegt bei gendringen - dinxperlo wa auch schon da und es sieht dort auch super aus weiss aber nich was ich da so fangen kann .....bitte also um hilfe möchte da samstag woll hin achja darf man dort auch nachtangeln also schon mal danke und bis denn....


----------



## cremigen (1. September 2004)

*AW: In Holland am Aastrang & olde issel*

#y kann mir keiner helfen ach jungs kommt nur ein kleiner tipp#y


----------

